# Lindsay Lohan Fans Beg Her To Eat Something



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*Lindsay Lohan Fans Beg Her To Eat Something*



The online petition begging Lindsay Lohan to eat something now has more than 12,000 signatures. FeedLindsay.com was created for fans who think she's gotten too darn skinny. The Web site has posted a frightening doctored photo of what Lohan could look like if she continues to lose weight. 
http://www.feedlindsay.com/

theres not much you can do but laugh. hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

lmao....that's pretty funny


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow those people are idiots.....lmao


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that is funny


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

I wouldn't say they are idiots, maybe over-zealous.

I mean you have to admit, she looks like she's one foot in the grave from starvation now.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That's funny lol.... hay... do you remember the lady in "The Carpenters"? died this way...


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

she is getting skinnier and skinnier though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, its pretty disgusting, thats why i found it hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought she was a lot more attractive when she had some weight to her. Bigger "ahems" too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is funny. To think someone is paying for webspace and a domain name for somthing so dumb. LOL


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it shouldn't matter what other people think of her. She can do as she pleases, and the website makes me sick. After all..we don't create websites when our relatives gain or loose a little weight... do we demand that they eat as we would like? I could see it now...

"Mom, you really need to lay off the brownies". Give me a break. People just get jealous.. and obviously have no life.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> so i don't really judge people on their weight.


Unfortunally that what alot of our society has become. Judges of others. They worry to much about others and not themselves in some cases and in other cases they only think of themselves. In both cases it is always in the most selfish ways.

I guess thats why I love my pets. They dont care what you are like and understand you better than almost anyone ever could.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Even more because I could wear my space suit and be in the tank with him. LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hopefully its not the 10 gallon though. That one is a little small for me.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah all what 7 ft?!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> just a little


Wait a minute. Are you judging my size?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

at first i thought you were talking to me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you talken to me, I said are you talken to me? LOL 
Sounds like a line in a movie. DOH
I think it is.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah your right, i just cant remember the name of the movie right now..hmmm...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im lost for the name of the movie at the movie also.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its hard to reach the button on the camera when I am in the tank. My arm dosent quite reach. LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

No one knows. No one saw and there is no photo evidence.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

just admit it, you did it! :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone know where to buy aquarium glass? Somehow the bottom piece broke out in one of my tanks? LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha well that sucks!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think it was the weight of the um gravel. Yea it was the gravel it had nothing to do with me but it is ironic how it is the same size hole as my boots.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I used duct tape. "Get r done."

The most used repair tools of all time
Duct tape
Super glue
Paper clips
Velcro
Wire Ties

I have learned anything can be fixed with any single or combination of those 5 all purpose tools.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I used duct tape. "Get r done."
> 
> The most used repair tools of all time
> Duct tape
> ...


hahaha you mean a *&^#$% rig


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao fish_doc

lol fishfreaks....that african-american engineered, to be politically correct


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah your right  its ok im not that kind of person! but thats how i learned to do things too


----------

